# LIRR North Shore potential electrification to Port Jeff



## jis (Dec 29, 2021)

The North Shore Branch of LIRR to Port Jeff may yet get electrified all the way to Port Jeff from Huntington, the current end of electrification, with the settlement of the massive Superfund Site in Port Jeff. If it happens then Port Jeff Station will move to west of Rt 112, removing a grade crossing within station limits apparently.



> Officials hope to convince the Metropolitan Transportation Authority to purchase 42 acres to expand a nearby train station and relocate Port Jefferson train station west from its location east of State Route 112. The move would give MTA the space necessary for the infrastructure needed to electrify the LIRR’s northern branch, officials said.











Port Jefferson Station Superfund Site Sale Set to Recover Taxes and Electrify LIRR Branch | Empire State News


A Suffolk County nonprofit plans to sell portions of a Superfund property at Port Jefferson Station for more than $ 17 million in unpaid taxes, while another portion of the property is being reserved for a potential railroad or train station, so several officials familiar with the company...



empirestate.news


----------



## neroden (Dec 30, 2021)

Hope it happens! Looks like a good plan.


----------



## Amtrak25 (Jan 4, 2022)

There is the Route 112 grade-crossing just west of Port Jefferson railroad station ("Port Jefferson Station" usually refers to the hamlet, not the railroad station per se), but there is another grade-crossing further east that every train traverses, Columbia Street, on non-revenue trackage for the half mile to the lay-up yard.

If they abandon everything east of Route 112, what about replicating the yard ? It would need tracks long enough to stash 12 car MU trains, which the current yard cannot do. The 3rd and 4th tracks, the former yard, running along the right of way from west of Route 112 and converging before the Y and the yard, are essentially abandoned.


----------



## jis (Jan 4, 2022)

Amtrak25 said:


> If they abandon everything east of Route 112, what about replicating the yard ? It would need tracks long enough to stash 12 car MU trains, which the current yard cannot do. The 3rd and 4th tracks, the former yard, running along the right of way from west of Route 112 and converging before the Y and the yard, are essentially abandoned.


I have not seen any detailed plans. The article gave the impression that they would build a yard east of the station in the Superfund site. So I was thinking it might be somewhere between the current station and what used to be Setauket station. But frankly I don't know for sure.


----------



## joelkfla (Jan 4, 2022)

Amtrak25 said:


> If they abandon everything east of Route 112, what about replicating the yard ? It would need tracks long enough to stash 12 car MU trains, which the current yard cannot do. The 3rd and 4th tracks, the former yard, running along the right of way from west of Route 112 and converging before the Y and the yard, are essentially abandoned.


Looks like they're currently running trains of 4 C3 bilevel cars on the branch. It takes only 6 M9 cars to exceed the existing trains' capacity.


----------



## Amtrak25 (Jan 4, 2022)

The two dual-modes are 8 cars, topped and tailed. The once 13-car monster 5:47pm out of Hunterspoint is now just 4 cars like all the rest of them. Ronkonkoma electrification has taken its toll over the last 34 years on this branch, moreso than the South Shore.


----------

